# Cracking windshield and annoying rattle on 2012 Beetle



## a6m5zerosen (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a 2012 Beetle with a 2.5 liter automatic. The windshield cracked today when I hit a pothole-this happen to anyone else? Also, I have an insanely annoying metallic rattle coming from the right rear of the car-any ideas?


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Rattle??*

I think there was an earlier post where under the spare tire one of the tools fell out and was rattling around in the spare tire well???? Hope this helps????




KNEWBUG


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Patrick.

That's the first windshield casualty I've heard of on the 2012 Beetle.

Our friend KNEWBUG may be right. Check your tools first.

That sound coming from the rear may be from the hatch rattling. The problem has been mentioned here and is an issue I've experienced. I initially thought I had loose tools, but that idea did not pan out. The DIY solution seems to be inserting bumper/cushioning material around the area where the latch is.

Bill


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

UTE said:


> Welcome to the forum, Patrick.
> 
> That's the first windshield casualty I've heard of on the 2012 Beetle.
> 
> ...


 Cracked my windshield the day after delivery. Not from a pothole though, a rock while I was traveling on the highway.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

UTE said:


> ...The DIY solution seems to be inserting bumper/cushioning material around the area where the latch is.
> 
> Bill


 Bill, 

If at all possible could you post a pic of this?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

plex03 said:


> If at all possible could you post a pic of this?


 No. 

Not being a jerk (but, then again, I have not checked in with the wives today for their opinion). I have not fixed my rattle. I'm saving it for the next time I visit the dealer (in Feb). It's another member who did a DIY fix. He talked about it in one of the complaint threads. 

Bill


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

UTE said:


> No.
> 
> Not being a jerk (but, then again, I have not checked in with the wives today for their opinion). I have not fixed my rattle. I'm saving it for the next time I visit the dealer (in Feb). It's another member who did a DIY fix. He talked about it in one of the complaint threads.
> 
> Bill


 Gotcha....LOL 

Actually, I thought I had the problem pegged although it's not super bad on mine. 

What I did discover however is that the foam piece that the spare tools go into also holds the jack. Well when you lift that out there is no foam underneath the jack itself separating it from the metal wheel of the spare. I did stuff a rag between the jack and the wheel on the spare but I'm not so sure it made any difference.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Rear Rattle!!! Maybe your rattle is on mechanics explanation 

Just dropped my 2012 2.5 for the 90 days courtesy warranty check, totld them about Wind Noise, mechanic told me that there are two flats in the rear cabin by rear fenders that work to equalize cabin preasure when closing doors :banghead: 
Mechanics explanation was that flats sometimes get stuck open creating or allowing air to come in cabin creating that annoying wind noise at high speeds, SOLUTION? Attaching some weights to flaps so they stay close more often


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

a6m5zerosen said:


> I have a 2012 Beetle with a 2.5 liter automatic. The windshield cracked today when I hit a pothole-this happen to anyone else? Also, I have an insanely annoying metallic rattle coming from the right rear of the car-any ideas?


Mine is in today getting the windshield replaced due to it cracking at the top center. The dealer is covering it under warranty since there was no visable sign of a rock chip or anything.


----------



## a6m5zerosen (Jan 21, 2012)

The dealer replaced mine also, but I had to contact VW Customer Care to get them to do it. Mine cracked at the top center also.


----------



## Throttlechop (Apr 27, 2012)

*Mine too!*

I've had my turbo Beetle one month and yesterday my windshield randomly cracked from the top middle down about 8 inches- while it was parked in a protected place. I'm also having an issue with the driver's side window going berserk- which the dealership has told me is an issue they've already seen several times on other 2012 Beetles. The dealership that I bought it from (desert vw in Vegas)gave me attitude so I called VW customer care and they sent me to a much better dealership that's at least willing to consider that this is obviously some sort of manufacturer defect.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Throttlechop, 

The drivers side and passenger side window problem is a known issue with VW now and replacement parts are now available that address the issue. 

Here's info taken from another thread: 

A C/S Drivers window does not respond to switch at times SOP 
Cause: F 

R 64540199 
417 WVW 0.10 
1 5CO-957-821 GEAR 

70591900 Front Door Trim Panel Remove and Reinstall 
417 WVW 0.40 

64541950 WINDOW MOTOR REIMOVE +REINSTALL 
417 WVW 0.10 

R 64531599 
417 WVW 0.40 

I printed that out and took it into my dealer who confirmed it and ordered the parts.


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

Plex, when they did the parts swap for your window, did it correct the problem completely? I have my 3 month appointment comming up next month and want to get mine fixed... drives me crazy.. What did they say was the exact problem with the windows anyway.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Stingme1975 said:


> Plex, when they did the parts swap for your window, did it correct the problem completely? I have my 3 month appointment comming up next month and want to get mine fixed... drives me crazy.. What did they say was the exact problem with the windows anyway.


 I haven't had it in yet to get fixed due to being out of town for work. Probably get it in late next week.


----------



## ODIS (May 1, 2012)

Yeah there were some windshields installed improperly and it leads to stress fractures. The windows issue can be one of several things. The seal, the motor, the gear the motor turns, or the alignment of the window.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Interesting... If I'm reading this thread correctly, at least 4 members here experienced a cracked windshield near the top, without having anything hit the windshield. 

Well, I just got mine back from the shop for the very same thing, however, the glass installer suggested that the crack seemed as if something pulled on the rear view mirror or hit it, or something to that effect (which did not happen). So, I believe they will be billing my insurance. 

I will see if I can contact VW and look into this further.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

OK, I just got off the phone w/VW Owner's Customer CARE and mentioned my experience w/the windshield cracking and also mentioned that it has been reported by a number of other 2012 Beetle owners. 

I suggest that in order to get this issue on VW's radar, anyone who has experienced this issue call VW Owner's Customer Care at: 

1-800-822-8987

8 a.m. to 6 p.m. local time in the contiguous United States 

Additionally, you can file a report on NHTSA's Web site at: 

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/VehicleComplaint/index.xhtml 


This should get the ball rolling so issues like this will be taken care of through VW.


----------



## mediumbluemetalic (Jul 7, 2003)

the beet said:


> OK, I just got off the phone w/VW Owner's Customer CARE and mentioned my experience w/the windshield cracking and also mentioned that it has been reported by a number of other 2012 Beetle owners.
> 
> I suggest that in order to get this issue on VW's radar, anyone who has experienced this issue call VW Owner's Customer Care at:
> 
> ...


Customer Care is a completely appropriate number to call, even if VW is doing a good job replacing the windshields, which is seems like they are. Customer Care is responsible for making sure you're satisfied with the outcome.

NHTSA is really for safety issues... things that cause accidents and/or fires with a likelihood of injury or death. A crack in a new windshield shouldn't happen, but it's an annoyance more than anything; cracks don't cause injury or death, unless you're saying that the windshields are breaking into pieces in the driver's face. The Toyota gas pedal problem... that was something worth reporting to NHTSA, but I'm not sure that this is. If your stereo stops working, you don't call NHTSA. If your door handle breaks off, you don't call NHTSA. You utilize the bumper-to-bumper warranty in situations like these, call Customer Care, and go on your way. My $0.02.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Medium, 

The woman I spoke to at VW Owner's Customer Care suggested I (we) report it on NHTSA'a Web site. I was conserned that this information was not "out there". I do not believe VW has recognized this as a defect as yet. As she mentioned, they do not have time to review all of the forums to check for these reports. 

I personally would not report something like a broken radio to NHTSA, however, a cracked windshield can pose a safety issue. It begins with a crack...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

*Report to NHTSA*

This is a copy of the report I just filed on NHTSA's Web site. I suggest others who have experienced the same or similar issue make a report. It can only benefit the VW Beetle community. Thanks.: 

I noticed a set of cracks near the top of my windshield, approximately at the point where the rear view mirror attaches and extending up to the roof line edge. The cracks were approximately 6" - 8" in length. I have no idea when or how it occurred as I do not recall any stone or other road debris hitting the windshield, there was no sound of anything hitting the windshield or small chip in the glass where the impact would have occurred. I did not park it under a tree and nothing fell on or hit the glass to my knowledge. I have heard similar reports from other 2012 VW Beetle owners, and it was suggested that some windshields were installed improperly and could lead to stress fractures. There are a list of similar complaints found at: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...windshield-and-annoying-rattle-on-2012-Beetle


----------



## 2012Turbo-B (Apr 15, 2012)

Throttlechop said:


> I've had my turbo Beetle one month and yesterday my windshield randomly cracked from the top middle down about 8 inches- while it was parked in a protected place. I'm also having an issue with the driver's side window going berserk- which the dealership has told me is an issue they've already seen several times on other 2012 Beetles. The dealership that I bought it from (desert vw in Vegas)gave me attitude so I called VW customer care and they sent me to a much better dealership that's at least willing to consider that this is obviously some sort of manufacturer defect.


I also had the same window issue and after many trips they finally admitted it's an issue when I pointed out there is a service bulletin out on it.


----------



## 2012Turbo-B (Apr 15, 2012)

2012Turbo-B said:


> I also had the same window issue and after many trips they finally admitted it's an issue when I pointed out there is a service bulletin out on it. This would be the drivers window having a mind of it's own


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

a6m5zerosen, OTAMYWY, a6m5zerosen, Throttlechop and anyone else who has experienced the windshield crack should file a report on the NHTSA Web site and also call VW Customer Care so we can get this on the radar.

As far as the side window(s), that has been a known issue for some time now and VW has a fix for it. I also still experience the issue w/my 2006 New Beetle. The whole "pinch protection" is nice in theory but can still be buggy and when added to the gapping is just annoying. I wish that manual "crank" style windows were still available.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Here's how it appeared on my windshield. Look familiar?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Here's a little closer up. See, no impact chip...


----------



## js1818 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Windshield crack & other issues*

Yes I too have experienced the windshield cracking right down the center from the top behind the rearview mirror. The dealer told me that it must have been a rock but there was definitely no point of impact and it cracked while parked in a parking lot at work. I took pictures of it and showed the dealer who in turn replaced the glass for free but charged me for installation. I told them I didn't think I should have to pay over $100 for a repair that was not my fault but they said there was no clear evidence that it was not caused by a rock so they were paying for the glass as a courtesy because my Beetle has less than 5,000 miles on it. So I agreed, begrudgingly but it just happened AGAIN. This time I had to pay for it. I am considering trading the car in after this issue plus the window issue that everyone is having and also my issue with the smart key detector not recognizing my keys and making it impossible to unlock the doors without pressing the button on the key fob. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I have already had that "repaired" once and it keeps doing it intermittently, which is really annoying. I am unsatisfied with this car for the most part.


----------



## js1818 (Jul 21, 2012)

*windshield crack*

Also, that is EXACTLY what my crack looked like. Coincidence? I don't think so


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

js1818 said:


> I told them I didn't think I should have to pay over $100 for a repair that was not my fault but they said there was no clear evidence that it was not caused by a rock so they were paying for the glass as a courtesy because my Beetle has less than 5,000 miles on it. So I agreed, begrudgingly but it just happened AGAIN. This time I had to pay for it. /QUOTE]
> 
> Either way, you shouldn't have to pay. That's what insurance is for. I just felt bad for that my insurance took care of it as I felt the the problem was not caused by an object hitting the windshield.
> 
> Additionally, if you are experiencing this issue, you should report it on the NHTSA Web site and also call VW Customer Care so we can get this on the radar.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm curious to know if the cracking windshield is in a car with the sunroof? There was such
a long delay concerning cars ordered with sunroofs and I'm wondering if there are inherent
structural roof problems associated with the early installed ones that could affect the
windshield glass?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

My brother has something called chassis ears, can find rattles fast. He has has used stethoscopes as well.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

My Beetle has no rattling/noise issues and has no sun roof.


----------



## MrsDave (Jun 21, 2012)

the beet said:


> My Beetle has no rattling/noise issues and has no sun roof.


Mine sounds like a bowling ball in the back, the dealer didn't find anything. Going back for round 2 soon.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

js1818 said:


> Yes I too have experienced the windshield cracking right down the center from the top behind the rearview mirror. The dealer told me that it must have been a rock but there was definitely no point of impact and it cracked while parked in a parking lot at work...
> 
> ...So I agreed, begrudgingly but it just happened AGAIN. This time I had to pay for it...


Your dealer doesn't know what they are doing. Obviously there is a problem that they did not properly address in the first repair or both the original and the replacement laminated glass had flaws. Two windshields cracking the same way in a short period of time with no signs of impact is not likely. Trade the car in if you think its necessary but regardless it time to go over their heads and contact VW directly.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MrsDave said:


> Mine sounds like a bowling ball in the back, the dealer didn't find anything. Going back for round 2 soon.


Bowling ball in the back sounds like the spare isn't fastened. Either that, or you have a dead body in the trunk.


----------



## redbeetle12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I bought the 2012 beetle one month ago and had the same thing happen to my windshield. I took it to the dealer and called customer care. I was told by both by both the dealer and customer care that I was responsible for the windshield.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

redbeetle12 said:


> I bought the 2012 beetle one month ago and had the same thing happen to my windshield. I took it to the dealer and called customer care. I was told by both by both the dealer and customer care that I was responsible for the windshield.


Bs I bet an auto gass shop could tell a stress crack or other means. I would get a third party involved and ask for a letter to the effect.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

redbeetle12 said:


> I bought the 2012 beetle one month ago and had the same thing happen to my windshield. I took it to the dealer and called customer care. I was told by both by both the dealer and customer care that I was responsible for the windshield.


So now there are a few more of us w/the windshield cracking issue... 

1) a6m5zerosen
2) OTAMYWY
3) a6m5zerosen
4) Throttlechop
5) js1818 
6) redbeetle12 
7) the beet (me) 

Assuming everyone on this list did not have a stone or other debris hit their windshield, I think this is a strange coincidence...

Anyone else who has experienced the windshield crack should file a report on the NHTSA Web site and also call VW Customer Care so we can get this on the radar.

1-800-822-8987

8 a.m. to 6 p.m. local time in the contiguous United States 

Additionally, you can file a report on NHTSA's Web site at: 

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/VehicleComplaint/index.xhtml


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> So now there are a few more of us w/the windshield cracking issue...
> 
> 1) a6m5zerosen
> 2) OTAMYWY
> ...



How many above owners have a sun roof, maybe we can see a pattern.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Babie said:


> How many above owners have a sun roof, maybe we can see a pattern.


I believe this has been asked before. No sunroof for me...


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

The crack shown in the picture of the yellow Beetle is 100%identical to the one in my wife's yellow Beetle.We will point that out to the dealer Monday with a link to this post. Her car was in the lot at work when the crack developed.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

IHC said:


> The crack shown in the picture of the yellow Beetle is 100%identical to the one in my wife's yellow Beetle.We will point that out to the dealer Monday with a link to this post. Her car was in the lot at work when the crack developed.


 Unfortunately the powers that be ruled it a stone crack on mine and made my insurance pay for it. VW did eventually send me a check for $200.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Wife took her car to the dealer yesterday and the service dept. had no issue with the stress crack , but they also told her they would have to forward pictures to the VW rep for final approval. Told her they would call. The cracks are now spreading. Hope they arrive at a decision soon.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

IHC said:


> Wife took her car to the dealer yesterday and the service dept. had no issue with the stress crack , but they also told her they would have to forward pictures to the VW rep for final approval. Told her they would call. The cracks are now spreading. Hope they arrive at a decision soon.


That is exactly the reason to report it to NHTSA. It is for safety of other (future owners).


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Update on my wifes stress cracked windshield. No word from the dealer yet. She took her car in l that last Wednesday and they were going to forward pictures to the rep. The cracks are spreading and she could be cited for defective equipment if stopped. This being a saftey issue I am surprised VW does not respond quicker. A paint or cosmetic problem I could understand but not something that affects your vision. The cracks are fairly high but do reflect sunlight and are a distraction. Please note that the integrity of the glass is not affected. I have been in the auto glass business for over 25 years and understand that.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Good news on the wifes car. Dealer e mailed her to let her know that VW has agreed to replace the stress cracked windshield . Since it will take a good part of the day , they will give her a loaner car. Hope they use a installer that knows the proper way to replace. Since there is no molding around the windshield it is easy to damage the paint in the recess around the edge of the windshield. When that happens it is almost impossible to repair. Some installers will then fill the gap with the urethane to hide this but it does not look right. Will post update after the replacement.


----------



## jorgeecolina (Jun 29, 2011)

I was thinking in trade my wife Tiguan for a New Beetle Turbo.... 
But after read this thread... HELL NO!!!!!!!! Such a shame because we really like the Beetle...(The white one with the red interior)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jorgeecolina said:


> I was thinking in trade my wife Tiguan for a New Beetle Turbo....
> But after read this thread... HELL NO!!!!!!!! Such a shame because we really like the Beetle...(The white one with the red interior)


This is what's bad about these threads. Personally I'm fully satisfied with my turbo. Its not every car that's bad

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jorgeecolina said:


> I was thinking in trade my wife Tiguan for a New Beetle Turbo....
> But after read this thread... HELL NO!!!!!!!! Such a shame because we really like the Beetle...(The white one with the red interior)


Before I trade you a Turbo Beetle, I wanna' see your Wife!


----------



## jorgeecolina (Jun 29, 2011)

the beet said:


> Before I trade you a Turbo Beetle, I wanna' see your Wife!


Of course!, give me your e-mail address...


----------



## commander919 (Sep 24, 2012)

drtechy said:


> This is what's bad about these threads. Personally I'm fully satisfied with my turbo. Its not every car that's bad
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Uh...that's what's GOOD about these threads....to help people avoid purchasing a vehicle with a ton of known problems. I only wish there were all these threads when I was looking at buying mine.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

commander919 said:


> Uh...that's what's GOOD about these threads....to help people avoid purchasing a vehicle with a ton of known problems. I only wish there were all these threads when I was looking at buying mine.


Yea but its not the majority of people's experiences. Or else it would be a much more publicized issue. IMO

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## commander919 (Sep 24, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yea but its not the majority of people's experiences. Or else it would be a much more publicized issue. IMO
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Well, seems enough people have problems to keep making threads about their negative experiences. It'd be different if VW cared about the customer who's dealing with the faulty cars...but in my experience VW has got to be the WORST manufacturer when it comes to customer service, which is why I had mine lemon law'd. Toyota/Honda didn't get where they are by building a faulty product and leaving their customer helpless...yet that's what VW is doing all while claiming they want to be as big as Toyota. 

Anytime anyone asked about how I liked my bug, I told them flat out to avoid VW as the cars aren't worth the sheetmetal they're made of...and anytime anyone ever asks my opinion on purchasing a vehicle, I will steer them as far away from VW as possible. In the age of social media, VW should be putting a major emphasis on making the customer happy...they have a lot to learn.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

commander919 said:


> Well, seems enough people have problems to keep making threads about their negative experiences. It'd be different if VW cared about the customer who's dealing with the faulty cars...but in my experience VW has got to be the WORST manufacturer when it comes to customer service, which is why I had mine lemon law'd. Toyota/Honda didn't get where they are by building a faulty product and leaving their customer helpless...yet that's what VW is doing all while claiming they want to be as big as Toyota.
> 
> Anytime anyone asked about how I liked my bug, I told them flat out to avoid VW as the cars aren't worth the sheetmetal they're made of...and anytime anyone ever asks my opinion on purchasing a vehicle, I will steer them as far away from VW as possible. In the age of social media, VW should be putting a major emphasis on making the customer happy...they have a lot to learn.


That's just sad to hear you make an assumption like that about an entire company from owning one bad vehicle. Good luck with whatever you buy/bought

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Add me to the list of cracked windshields....ON THE INSIDE PANE. Car is 2 weeks old, less than 700 miles on it, and when I got home tonight, noticed hairline crack running horizontally approx 14" on the inside pane. Outside pane has no sign of crack. I will be calling right away in AM, and demand VW take care of it....Clearly a defective windshield. They cannot explain it away with a rock, when the outside is crack-free....Just concerned when I drive it to the dealership, outside pane will start to crack too, letting them off the hook.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Derby Herbie said:


> They cannot explain it away with a rock, when the outside is crack-free....Just concerned when I drive it to the dealership, outside pane will start to crack too, letting them off the hook.


Oh, they may suggest something tugged or banged into the mounted rear view mirror, like they did mine, but I told them "no such thing occurred..." 

Keep us posted, and don't forget to report it to NHTSA


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

the beet said:


> Oh, they may suggest something tugged or banged into the mounted rear view mirror, like they did mine, but I told them "no such thing occurred..."
> 
> Keep us posted, and don't forget to report it to NHTSA


Hope they took care of you.

My apologies to all. Was a false alarm. What looked like a hairline crack, felt like one with fingernail, was some kind of chemical residue that came of with some elbow grease and glass cleaner this morning....a big sigh of relief.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Derby Herbie said:


> Hope they took care of you.
> 
> My apologies to all. Was a false alarm. What looked like a hairline crack, felt like one with fingernail, was some kind of chemical residue that came of with some elbow grease and glass cleaner this morning....a big sigh of relief.


LOL! Kinda' reminds me of those who claim to have paint issues...

Well, as mentioned earlier. I got the window fixed. My insurance payed for it.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I do not own a Turbo Beetle so how much for the children?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

redbeetle12 said:


> I bought the 2012 beetle one month ago and had the same thing happen to my windshield. I took it to the dealer and called customer care. I was told by both by both the dealer and customer care that I was responsible for the windshield.


Tell them you are willing to arbitrate with your state regulatory board on motor vehicle safety. If the windshield shows no signs of a rock, and you can get a letter from a glass shop that clearly states, a stress crack for sure. Fax that to VWoA and they will call you with all OK to fix, It worked for someone that knows my BF


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

the beet said:


> LOL! Kinda' reminds me of those who claim to have paint issues...
> 
> Well, as mentioned earlier. I got the window fixed. My insurance payed for it.


Yep, my bad  Overall, love the Beetle so far!


----------



## kitteeq (Jun 26, 2002)

*Had my 2013 beetle for 3 days...*

Just got 2013 Beetle turbo and my windshield just cracked today. Just contemplating how to go about this... do I go thru dealer or vw customer service or insurance?? Anyone had any more recent issues with 2013 model?? I was driving the car when it happened but did not hit anything. I do not see any impact and it split from passenger side in... 

Never had to replace a windshield EVER..only ever had very minor pits.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

kitteeq said:


> Just got 2013 Beetle turbo and my windshield just cracked today. Just contemplating how to go about this... do I go thru dealer or vw customer service or insurance?? Anyone had any more recent issues with 2013 model?? I was driving the car when it happened but did not hit anything. I do not see any impact and it split from passenger side in...
> 
> Never had to replace a windshield EVER..only ever had very minor pits.


You need to post pics bro so we can see how it cracked


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Babie said:


> Bs I bet an auto gass shop could tell a stress crack or other means. I would get a third party involved and ask for a letter to the effect.


Agreed. However, I too had to use my insurance to cover the damage. Unfortunately this can be a difficult thing to prove. The fact that 8 or more of us have reported the same thing appears to be a bit more than a coincidence though.


----------



## kitteeq (Jun 26, 2002)

Here is a pic 



Image by littlelaurel1, on Flickr




Oh and BTW... only had the car 3 days... less than 300 miles on the car.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

kitteeq said:


> Here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for the fact the car is 3 days old VW should take care of. Return the car if they don't....72 hours.

That crack doesn't look like the others but I have no doubt their is an issue with VW windshields.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Looks similar to mine (see previous post) with no evidence of a stone or other impact. 

Has anyone else taken the time to post this information on NHTSA, like I did? This is a safety hazard.

Perhaps we can do something as a group to communicate this to VW. 

Has anyone ever thought of that? 

VW Vortex is a large group...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

... also, I made sure to have mine replaced at the dealership with the VW factory OEM windshield (with the VW logo in the corner) as the car was still very new and I wanted to maintain it to as original as I could.  

I'm suspect that it's a factory install issue, that results in a stress fracture, not from an impact...


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

the beet said:


> ... also, I made sure to have mine replaced at the dealership with the VW factory OEM windshield (with the VW logo in the corner) as the car was still very new and I wanted to maintain it to as original as I could.
> 
> I'm suspect that it's a factory install issue, that results in a stress fracture, not from an impact...


wow, yea, the way it cracked and others reporting the same thing smells of stress fracture.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

I had my rear passenger window shatter when my wife shut the door. Dealer covered it, the service manager took one look and said replace it. Your dealer should cover (IMO) unless they can prove it was a rock or something, esp at 3 days old.


----------



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

*Same here in Sweden*

I got same windshield crack as described. I live in Sweden. The crack comes down from the top and goes over the rain sensor or whatever..


----------



## beetlemoonrocksilver (Jun 5, 2013)

*Cracked windshield*

I too experienced a cracked windshield. It happened while I was driving on the highway and heard a loud cracking noise. Once I figured out what it was, I noticed my windshield had cracked from the passenger side trim midway down the window and under the rearview mirror. Thanks to this site, I reported it to both VW Customer Care and NHTSA. I had it replaced through my insurance and SafeLite about two weeks ago. Yesterday I was driving down the highway again and got hit with a rock from a truck - cracked the windshield again. I am beginning to wonder about the safety of the Beetle.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

beetlemoonrocksilver said:


> I too experienced a cracked windshield. It happened while I was driving on the highway and heard a loud cracking noise. Once I figured out what it was, I noticed my windshield had cracked from the passenger side trim midway down the window and under the rearview mirror. Thanks to this site, I reported it to both VW Customer Care and NHTSA. I had it replaced through my insurance and SafeLite about two weeks ago. Yesterday I was driving down the highway again and got hit with a rock from a truck - cracked the windshield again. I am beginning to wonder about the safety of the Beetle.


That's crazy. Have you reported this to VW and NHTSA again? Also, has anybody with a 2013 experienced any glass issues?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I just initiated a new complaint to VW Customer Care regarding this ongoing concern. Let's see what happens...


----------



## simkid5614 (May 15, 2013)

To be Fair. You got hit with a rock from a Truck.

Florida even has an Ins. law for that.

The first I get, but if the crack has an impact center, good luck getting VWoA to do anything.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

simkid5614 said:


> To be Fair. You got hit with a rock from a Truck.
> 
> Florida even has an Ins. law for that.
> 
> The first I get, but if the crack has an impact center, good luck getting VWoA to do anything.


Yes. My windshield was not struck from any object as I believe are most accounts on this thread.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

This is a copy of the message I recently sent to VW Customer Care: 

Hi. 
Some time ago I reported and had repaired a crack in the windshield in my 2012 VW Beetle. The crack simply appeared one day. I had no experience of an object striking the windshield and there was no evidence showing there was an impact on the glass. The windshield repairman suggested something must have tugged or knocked against the rear view mirror to cause the crack. That was not the case. 

My insurance covered and paid for the repair. VW sent me a check for my inconvenience.

My bigger concern is that this is a much bigger problem than VW is willing to admit to or take care of. Simply look and the long and growing list of complaints on this forum for some evidence to this fact: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...windshield-and-annoying-rattle-on-2012-Beetle 

Thank you for your time. Matt


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I just received a phone call from VW Customer Care. 

It sounds as though if you would like VW to recognize this as a greater issue, each and every individual who experiences this defect with their windshield will need to individually communicate to VW. 

VW apparently does not pay heed to such collective concerns as those voiced on this forum. 

I tried...


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

So mine cracked while at the dealership... Interesting. There covering everything but they seemed to be a bit surprised.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

BMKruse said:


> So mine cracked while at the dealership... Interesting. There covering everything but they seemed to be a bit surprised.


You lucky son of a gun!! (not that it cracked of course, but you know what i mean...)


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

BMKruse said:


> So mine cracked while at the dealership... Interesting. There covering everything but they seemed to be a bit surprised.


Yeah.... I imagine after a few thousand more incidents like that, VW will recognize the problem. :what:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

My windshield is being replaced as well this week, but not covered ftl.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> My windshield is being replaced as well this week, but not covered ftl.


I guess it's just like Chicken Pox... If it hasn't happened to you, it's just a matter of time...


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Mine cracked yesterday, Inverted "Y" down behind rearview mirror, called VW and made apt for 7/16 VW Rep will be on dealer that day, Let see what happens.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

JR Martinez said:


> Mine cracked yesterday, Inverted "Y" down behind rearview mirror, called VW and made apt for 7/16 VW Rep will be on dealer that day, Let see what happens.


Maybe it's time to engage a lawyer. Class Action sounds about right here. Did you all save your repair receipts??? 

VW does not appear to be interested in this thread or forum. 

How about Tweets??? 

So frustrating....


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> Maybe it's time to engage a lawyer. Class Action sounds about right here. Did you all save your repair receipts???
> 
> VW does not appear to be interested in this thread or forum.
> 
> ...


The percentage of beetles with issues is still wayyyy too low for there to be a class action lawsuit. Not to mention if they are fixing them it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> The percentage of beetles with issues is still wayyyy too low for there to be a class action lawsuit. Not to mention if they are fixing them it doesn't matter anyway.


We really have no way of knowing, Mario. One can't assume the only ones having this issue are the couple dozen who reported it on this thread/forum (other threads on this forum with the same subject, like the way it was with several new threads happening daily regarding the side window issue...). Plus, they aren't fixing it. In my case, my insurance paid for the repair. Only few cases are covered by VW, like when it happens on the lot or very soon after purchase. In my case, it occurred roughly 6 months after purchase. 

Issue Currently on Permanent Ignore from VW...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> We really have no way of knowing, Mario. One can't assume the only ones having this issue are the couple dozen who reported it on this thread/forum (other threads on this forum with the same subject, like the way it was with several new threads happening daily regarding the side window issue...). Plus, they aren't fixing it. In my case, my insurance paid for the repair. Only few cases are covered by VW, like when it happens on the lot or very soon after purchase. In my case, it occurred roughly 6 months after purchase.
> 
> Issue Currently on Permanent Ignore from VW...


Well Beet, I don't believe VW is out to ignore any issues or give bad service. VW has a good record of issuing recalls and taking care of their customers. If it was a big deal I believe they would take care of it.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Well Beet, I don't believe VW is out to ignore any issues or give bad service. VW has a good record of issuing recalls and taking care of their customers. If it was a big deal I believe they would take care of it.


I respectfully disagree. 

Mario, I have been a regular and consistent owner of VW products since 1998, and up until recently I have had a lot of respect for and confidence in the WW brand, but am gradually losing that enthusiasm. 

Clearly, if there are a couple dozen reports of windshield cracking issues on this forum, the problem is much bigger. Many/most VW owners don't even know about this forum. Same goes for VW employees/mechanics. They could care less. Sometimes I feel the same way when I read what's posted on this forum. 

Hate to sound cynical, but As long as the windshield repairman gets paid, right...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> I respectfully disagree.


I respectfully wanna know how you know my name lol


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

drtechy said:


> I respectfully wanna know how you know my name lol


It's listed in your profile.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> It's listed in your profile.


LMAO the more you know


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I respectfully wanna know how you know my name lol


----------



## mspeich (Oct 13, 2013)

*2013 Beetle Cracked Windshield*

The windshield on our 2013 Beetle 2.5L w/Sunroof just cracked. There are no obvious signs of rock strike. I'll be calling the dealership tomorrow. We've had the car for about a month and have put 1600 miles on it so far.

https://plus.google.com/111445352082461685080/posts/Mc8rBvDewcy


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

mspeich said:


> The windshield on our 2013 Beetle 2.5L w/Sunroof just cracked. There are no obvious signs of rock strike. I'll be calling the dealership tomorrow. We've had the car for about a month and have put 1600 miles on it so far.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/111445352082461685080/posts/Mc8rBvDewcy


Hey Mark, 

If you saw my earlier post (page 2, middle), you'll notice the crack in your windshield looks very similar to mine. Hope the dealer will take care of it for you. Mine didn't. My insurance did.  

Please also report the issue to VW so it's on their record. Apparently they are ignoring this issue...


----------



## mspeich (Oct 13, 2013)

Here's an update on my experience so far:

I brought my Beetle to the dealership on Wednesday. They dragged a pen down the crack and claimed that they could feel evidence of a rock strike in the crack, even though it isn't visible to the naked eye and can't be felt with your finger. I told them I didn't believe that, and they offered to escalate it to VW USA. They took some pictures and sent them to VW USA, and as of today (Monday), they haven't received a response. I called VW USA this morning and opened a case and got a regional manager assigned to it.

I'll keep you posted. This is really disappointing, since we've otherwise been thrilled with the car and with the sales experience. I was considering buying another VW, but not if they are going to behave like this over a $150 windshield repair.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

mspeich said:


> Here's an update on my experience so far:
> 
> I brought my Beetle to the dealership on Wednesday. They dragged a pen down the crack and claimed that they could feel evidence of a rock strike in the crack, even though it isn't visible to the naked eye and can't be felt with your finger. I told them I didn't believe that, and they offered to escalate it to VW USA. They took some pictures and sent them to VW USA, and as of today (Monday), they haven't received a response. I called VW USA this morning and opened a case and got a regional manager assigned to it.
> 
> I'll keep you posted. This is really disappointing, since we've otherwise been thrilled with the car and with the sales experience. I was considering buying another VW, but not if they are going to behave like this over a $150 windshield repair.


I'm crossing my fingers for you. Two things to consider:
1. When talking to the VW Customer Care* person, make sure you reference the threads you've seen on VW Vortex where others are having windsheild cracking issues.
2. Your windsheild is more than $150; with installation and such it can be close to $500. Just an FYI.


----------



## mspeich (Oct 13, 2013)

I just got calls from both the dealership and VW USA, and they have agreed to replace the windshield at no cost. They called it "Goodwill", which I guess means they aren't admitting any fault. I did mention this thread when I first talked to the dealership, so it may have helped. Thanks for all of your assistance and support!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

mspeich said:


> I just got calls from both the dealership and VW USA, and they have agreed to replace the windshield at no cost. They called it "Goodwill", which I guess means they aren't admitting any fault. I did mention this thread when I first talked to the dealership, so it may have helped. Thanks for all of your assistance and support!


I already told you they aren't... They also are not interested in any on-line forums (unless there is one by VW out there)...


----------



## fohveh (Dec 10, 2002)

*Back to the rattling issue*

I can't believe no one has actually removed panels but.....the rattling that is mentioned, its an incessant rattling and will occur from the rear passenger right side then eventually the left rear drivers side. Not the bowling ball sound but an incessant rattle comes from the pillar covers that cover from the roof to the rear seat belt area. This sound WILL be heard in ALL Beetles eventually because ALL have the same metal clips holding the panels on. If you listen to radio or have the windows open the sound will be masked easily but if you drive quiet it is immensely annoying in a brand new car. These metal clips are loosely fitting and are pushed into the metal body of the car. So when you drive they just jingle away at their mounting points. The panel and structure under the panel are pushed into the clip engaging it but the clip itself is poorly fitting and remains loose. I had to use clear silicone on each clip and put it back together. Since then absolutely not one rattle.


----------



## urbanskywalker (Jul 6, 2013)

Mine rattles when I go over bumps at fairly slow speeds. It's sounds like it's on the front left pillar where it meets the window. It's less noticeable at speed. How difficult was it to access the clips?



fohveh said:


> I can't believe no one has actually removed panels but.....the rattling that is mentioned, its an incessant rattling and will occur from the rear passenger right side then eventually the left rear drivers side. Not the bowling ball sound but an incessant rattle comes from the pillar covers that cover from the roof to the rear seat belt area. This sound WILL be heard in ALL Beetles eventually because ALL have the same metal clips holding the panels on. If you listen to radio or have the windows open the sound will be masked easily but if you drive quiet it is immensely annoying in a brand new car. These metal clips are loosely fitting and are pushed into the metal body of the car. So when you drive they just jingle away at their mounting points. The panel and structure under the panel are pushed into the clip engaging it but the clip itself is poorly fitting and remains loose. I had to use clear silicone on each clip and put it back together. Since then absolutely not one rattle.


----------



## fohveh (Dec 10, 2002)

For the rear pillar panels I just used my hands and pried up all around and they released. But under that is a plastic skeleton that is attached to the body metal. It is fastened by the jingling metal clips. Since accessing this area in the future is unlikely for anything I used some light dabs of clear silicone on the clips and silenced them.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

fohveh said:


> For the rear pillar panels I just used my hands and pried up all around and they released. But under that is a plastic skeleton that is attached to the body metal. It is fastened by the jingling metal clips. Since accessing this area in the future is unlikely for anything I used some light dabs of clear silicone on the clips and silenced them.


Mine does not rattle has never rattled... But did unfortunately experience the windshield thing.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

fohveh said:


> For the rear pillar panels I just used my hands and pried up all around and they released. But under that is a plastic skeleton that is attached to the body metal. It is fastened by the jingling metal clips. Since accessing this area in the future is unlikely for anything I used some light dabs of clear silicone on the clips and silenced them.


Mine does not rattle has never rattled... But did unfortunately experience the windshield thing.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

A rock hit mine and about a month later, the weather went from warm to extremely cold and it split up the middle. While the cowl was off when they were putting in the new window I asked the guy if I could borrow a wrench and I took the soundaktor crap off. What a difference! :thumbup:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Some people are too cracked to follow and contribute to the original Cracking Windshield thread for 2012+ Beetles. :facepalm:


----------



## 8carpileup (Aug 25, 2015)

*Cracked windshield, piece of crap!*

A couple of weeks ago I came out to my 2014 Beetle (with 4700 miles on it) to find that the windshield had cracked from the edge of the passenger side overnight. There had been no trauma to the windshield or the car, and the crack looked like a stress fracture. I contacted VW customer care and they said that any defect, including glass, was covered under warranty, and I should take the car to a dealer. The dealership where I took the car, Suburban in Farmington Hills, Michigan, seemed genuinely uninterested, and the first words out of their mouth were "stone chip" before they even looked at the car. Begrudgingly, they took pictures which they eventually sent to some regional supervisor. When I checked back with Customer Care, they hadn't sent the pictures in, but about a week later I got a call saying that glass was not covered and I should go to my insurance company. They would not tell me who had made the determination, or why. Meantime, I'm afraid to drive the car and have the whole windshield blow out on me. I've never had any car where the windshield cracks on its own, and I'm mad as hell. This is my first VW and my last. I'm reporting this to NHTSA, too. If this is how VW treats their customers, they're going down.


----------

